# iMac to a Sony DFS-300



## Dsync (Dec 4, 2011)

So here's my current project. We just upgraded our main show computer to an iMac to run some new visuals software, and I need to be able to feed the output to a Sony DFS-300 switcher. What's the best way to go about this?

I don't need this to be HD and I'd like to not go over $500.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## cpf (Dec 5, 2011)

It looks like all you need is a VGA breakout cable since the switcher already has a RGB input that they advertise being for a computer.


----------



## esmphoto (Dec 5, 2011)

Agreed, VGA/RGB in seems to be best suited.

you may wish to use a vga to SDI box if an input exists on the sony. 
or possibly an external scaler for the VGA/RGB conversion if you go this route. 
either of these would likely take you over $500 however and it would be very cheap and easy to just use VGA-RGB out to the switcher


----------



## museav (Dec 5, 2011)

The DFS-300 Input 4 is configurable for Y/R-Y/B-Y (not YUV) analog component video or RGB/RGBS (composite sync) analog video. However I can't find anything stating what resolutions and scan rates it will accept.

I believe that the new iMacs only have Thunderbolt/Mini DisplayPort outputs. You can get a Mini DisplayPort to VGA (HD15) adapter cable and a HD15 to component/RGB adapter cable, however VGA incorporates separate horizontal and vertical sync while RGBS using composite sync and RGB typically uses sync on Green. So you may need a converter like this one, http://www.magenta-research.com/files/product-files/VGA_RGB_022603.PDF.


----------



## Dsync (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help!! I've just now gotten back to this project and ended up going with a VGA to composite and Y/C converter box. Now, the switcher accepts both those connections on inputs 1-3. However, when I hook up the box to the switcher using the higher quality Y/C connection, I only get a grey screen on my output. The composite connection works fine though. Why would this be?? I also hooked up a DVD player for testing purposes using Y/C to the switcher and that didn't work either. Same grey screen. Would someone be so kind as to explain to me what needs to be done to use Y/C on the switcher? I'm a lighting designer, so video is still fairly new to me. Your help is much appreciated!!


----------



## museav (Jan 1, 2012)

You might want to first verify that the Y/C signal is good into the switcher by connecting the cable going to the input to the switcher directly to a display with a Y/C input. Although I can't find a manual to verify this, I have a feeling that since the switcher inputs can be composite, Y/C or component you may have to select which of those is used for each input with yours currently set for composite. If you have a manual it might address setting which physical input is being used.


----------



## SHARYNF (Jan 1, 2012)

There is a setup menu where you choose composite or Y/C cannot find the dfs-300 manual on line, but there dfx-700 is at http://www.teneightymedia.com/manuals/Sony DFS-700.pdf

Sharyn


----------



## rjgunther (Nov 1, 2012)

Open the front door on the DFS-300. On the top board there are 4 selector switches. They select between composit, "S" video, and component video for each input !!!
Bob


----------

